# Update on Jud



## Justapup (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm sure some of you remember me and my APBT Jud. He has had stomach issues for a while now, and only weighs a wopping 43 pounds (He's like 21" tall now). As you can tell, a dog his size should not weigh 43 pounds. I have been trying to figure out for a while now on what possibly could be causing this. Went to the vet on different occasions and have been told it was a kibble allergy. So I placed him on a RAW diet where he still continued to loose weight. Took him back to the vet and he sugested feeding him puppy chow (well this is where he weighed like 40 pounds). So I removed him from RAW and placed him on a decent quality puppy chow. Feeding 6 cups a day mind you. After doing that for a month ... he now weighs 43 pounds.

So after having him for about 4 months now, I finally figured out the cause to his weight loss. Yep. Took him out to poop a couple days ago and noticed ...Tapeworms....

Well I took him back to the vet and told them what I found and they gave me 2 pills for him to take. Once he finishes up these pills (its 1 pill every 2 weeks) I will be looking into making a holistic prevenative for these worms to give to all of my dogs. Anyways, just after a couple days of putting him on the pill, he has started drinking less water, playing more, wanting to eat less. I am just hoping he finally puts on weight! Anyways, Just thought I'd type up a little update for you. Figured some of you would like to know. 

And Raw feeders, I am hoping once I get everything undercontrol and my money situation fixed and move him back to Raw. 


Pictures:
















This one is most recent as of a couple nights ago.


----------

